# Molly breeding



## jmen25701 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok I've got a few questions. I have a molly in my 55gal peaceful tank that gave birth to 8 babies. She had them in a hang on breeder net. I took her out after she gave birth. The fry are in great shape and are about 5 weeks old. They are still very small. I think the molly may be pregnant again but I'm not sure. Can anyone tell me how to tell for sure if she is pregnant? Also I'm not sure what to do with the babies. I have some larger fish including a 3 and 1/2" goldfish. I'm afraid they will get eaten if I release them in the tank. I do have a 10 gallon set up with fancy guppies. Was wondering what anyone would think about placing them in there until the get bigger?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

Mollies generally give large number of try. My last two batches are 30+ each time. The same mother earlier gave well grown 10 babies. In you case, since uve got 8, i guess the mother didnt deliver the others yet. But you said it is already 5 months now. I suggest you keep the mother in the breeder box for two more days. Add a molly or two that are 1/4 of the size of the mother for its company.

Now, with regard to fry, it is better you keep them separate and way from the other predators. From my experience, mollies and gold fish don't fit so well. I'd suggest you go for a medium sized box and keep the molly family away from the other fish. If you do not wish to go for another box, give them to some friends or leave them at the pond. I have 60+ mollies of different size, all of them either fresh fry or young babies. I am considering giving a majority of them to the fish store.


----------

